# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  Bollywood  generosity from the first click

## kofka

*Bollywood  generosity from the first click*
When an online casino wants to attract a potential client's attention, it promises him a gift. For example, rewards for the first deposit is a widespread trick among gaming services. But if an online casino really wants to express gratitude for registration, it gives the user a bonus not for 1, but 5 deposits, and also a huge number of free spins in the load. This is exactly what the Indian Bollywood service does.
Increasing replenishments in the order of deposit:
1. 130% up to 15,000 rupees.
2. 75% to 20,000.
3. 50% to 20,000.
4. 75% to 20,000.
100% up to 20,000.
In addition, each bonus is accompanied by a gift in the form of 50 free spins on one of the slots. In order to feel the full force of the company's gratitude, during registration, it is necessary to specify the promo code, which you will find here. After that, you will become the owner of the most generous encouragement from the gambling establishment.

----------

